# Type 31 names



## Foxbat (May 19, 2021)

The Royal Navy has released the names of the forthcoming Inspiration Class Type 32 frigates and I assume inspiration is the naming theme. 
Active, Bulldog, Cambeltown, Formidable and Venturer


At first they look a bit random but perhaps history says otherwise.
Campbeltown was the name of the destroyer used in the raid on St Nazaire (the largest commando raid in WW2). 
Bulldog captured an enigma machine. 
Formidable was an Illustrious class carrier in WW2 fought many battles including the very significant battle of Cape Matapan that effectively put an end to the threat from the Italian navy.
Active took part in the Falklands conflict amongst other battle honours.
HMS Venturer was a WW2 submarine that is currently the only sub in history to sink another sub while both were submerged.

So perhaps not a random list of names after all.


----------



## .matthew. (May 19, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> HMS Venturer was a WW2 submarine that is currently the only sub in history to sink another sub while both were submerged.


Is that a true fact? Only one submarine has ever sunk another in some sort of underwater dogfight?


----------



## Vladd67 (May 19, 2021)

.matthew. said:


> Is that a true fact? Only one submarine has ever sunk another in some sort of underwater dogfight?











						World War 2: A Submerged Submarine Sank Another Submerged Submarine
					

HMS Venturer (P68) A two-dimensional (surface) firing solution. Launders had to figure in another dimension and fill in all the variables. Many subs sank subs during the WWII. In fact, subs were am…




					weaponsandwarfare.com


----------



## Foxbat (May 20, 2021)

.matthew. said:


> Is that a true fact? Only one submarine has ever sunk another in some sort of underwater dogfight?


It's the only documented incident. The technology existing today would make it a much more common occurence in a time of war but, luckily, there has never been a naval conflict since WW2 that has led to this.


----------

